# Fleshing worth the time?



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

Do you get much extra money for fleshing your furs? Do they dock you for holes? I have never fleshed and of my fur and still get a good price. I am just wondering how much extra you get.


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

yessss

if you skin an animal and plan to dry it fleshing is a must. if not the leftover fat, meat, and membranes will stink up a storm. they also start to rot and increase the chance of slippage. Yes a hole in the fur will get money taken off but you just have to take your time and be careful.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

latrapper pretty much just covered it for you only thing i will add is dont buy a cheap fleshing knife and use wood strechers it will increase the value of your fur because it looks nicer put up on wood forms


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

After you flesh, do you sell the hide fur in or fur out. I have never had a problem with my fur rotting when I don't flesh.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

the rotting thing is if they have been in where its hot the only thing you sell fur side out is coyotes and fox for badger it all depends on the buyer


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

As soon as we skin we put in the freezer.


----------



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

I am basically a beginner at trapping. This was my third season, although the first two I only set my traps on weekends for about eight weeks total. So this has really been my first full season of trapping all season with a very limited # of traps to work with. I took last years catch to the taxidermist to have them tanned for decor in my den. Very expensive........This year I decided to go full cycle and catch it, skin it, flesh it, and tan my own fur. It is alot of work........But the satisfaction of that first piece of tanned fur was well worth it. It has given me alot of experience skinning and fleshing that I could not have gained any other way. I started with the possums first so that my mistakes did not matter a whole lot like it would if it were a bobcat or fox, and if you can go full cycle with a possum you will do well with the good fur. The fat and flesh seem to be almost glued on to the skins. It does take time and patience. I do not trap for the money. It is a hobby that allows me to be outdoors after deer season, and predators are really fun to try and catch.


----------

